# New queens.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We got the last of the nucs with the new queens into deeps last week. Despite looseing our drone yard they are going gang busters. Some of the very early ones we added a second deep to late last week and they are also doing very well. Better than expected I must say. If this heat and humidity streak will abate I may start a second batch for increse and to replace some of the older queens latter.

 Al


----------

